# Specialized M2 Pro



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

Picked up a Specialized M2 Pro from a guy my fiance works with for free. He's moving and cleaning out his place, sending alot of stuff either to the dumpster or the salvation army. 

Anyone have any info on this bike/frame? 54cm, fire engine red. Components are high end and fairly new, they look 5 years old at most. Carbon fork, Dura ace crank/BB, rest is ultegra, Christ King head set, ITM stem, old look pedals.

Figured you can't pass up a free bike.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

They haven't made a road bike called the M2 for quite a while. According to Bikepedia (which isn't infallible, so you may have a different bike), the M2 Road Pro came in red in 1996, and was originally equipped with 8-speed Ultegra. 

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...Brand=Specialized&Model=M2+Road+Pro&Type=bike

The "M2" refers to the tubing material, "M2 Metal Matrix Composite", an aluminum alloy with some ceramic mixed in.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a Specialized M2 Pro. 

It is considerably older than 5 years, more like 10 - 12. When I bought it new it was the top of the line Specialized road bike available. I have kept it as a rain bike and it is virtually indestructible. I swapped it over to Ultegra 10 from the Dura Ace 8 speed that it was first built with The frame is extremely stiff but was criticized for being brutally unforgiving. 

I raced it again this past summer for 3 weeks after breaking my Look frame and was pleasantly surprised after throwing on a pair of Ksyriums that other than a slight weight penalty it was still a very capable race bike.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

ewitz said:


> The frame is extremely stiff but was criticized for being brutally unforgiving.


Do you find it rides rough, or is it improved by switching the wheel/tired and saddle. It has some no name (all black, no markings) front and spinergy spox rear with 20mm tires. I'd switch out the wheels for some neuvations I have sitting around with 25mm tires before I take it out.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

This was and is a race bike with no concession made to comfort. You can try to minimizre this trait or you can embrace it for what it is.

This bike makes even the same vintage Cannondales seem like comfort frames. Specialized made this without going to a huge diameter tubeset so the wall thickness was increased. 

On a positive note you will be hard pressed to find nicer welds on any bike. This was hand welded by people who knew what they were doing and it shows.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. This sounds like the bike to use for 60-90 minute hill climb and sprint 'fitness' weekday post work rides, and 3-4 tri's a year. Save the steel lemond for the 3-4 hour weekend random wandering rides.


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Good score*

I remember that around 1998 - 99, the M2 frames were pretty high end, and some of the lighter aluminum frames out there. By the time they were phased out, they'd moved down the totem pole a bit, but still good quality. I'm sure it's plenty stiff, and should be fun for short, fast rides. 

Sure can't beat it for free. I'd think your neighbor could have got a few hundred $$ for it with a little effort.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

1997 M2 Pro bike on Ebay currently going for 265.00
This was a serious bike for it's time, and is still a great find if you got it for free. 
Congratulations!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-M2-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I rode a 51-52 cm M2 Pro in yellow for a while, but it was a touch too big. I have to agree with the responses above - no concessions for comfort. A solid, stiff, light frame that seems to have disappeared - it's hard to find info on it, and I was just lucky enough to find a derailleur hanger for my frame to build it up.

Mine was yellow, from 1994, based on the info I could get about it. I've seen others in red and silver. Were there any other colors?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i will give you twice what you paid for it.


----------



## dbaman007 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Colors..*

It came in a very dark blue metallic as well. I dont know the year of the one I have but its midnight blue.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow... high end stuff for free... in this economy?

obviously the guy knew the worth of the bike otherwise is wouldn't be equipped like that. Anyways, nice take on it. Race the crap out of it.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

The guy was a total tool. The ability for him to brag about how he can 'be financially ok' with giving a bike away was worth more to him than the cost of actually selling it at a fair price. He said he stripped the old shimano components off of it and 'totally had the shop build it up with ultegra, except the crank, I will not accept anything less than DA cranks'. Apparently he caught DA and carbon fever shortly after and its been sitting for a couple years.


----------



## benth166 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello forum participants, I'm a Newby here and the posts quite informative and interesting. I will post here periodically.


----------



## benth166 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, these are some very old posts. My road bike is a Specialized M-2, metal matrix. I have put about 15,000 miles on it in about 16 years, and it is till very serviceable and is a great ride. I received the bike as a 10 year anniversary gift from my boss in July of 1996. The bike could be a 1995 model. it is deep navy blue with red lettering. At the time of purchase in 1996 is was priced at $1500. At today's dollars it would be much more expensive for the same set up.
If anyone is interested, I would sell it, because after a heart operation I only use my Mountain bike for short rides. Make an offer is you are so inclined and want a great bike.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

still have my gray m2,it has 7800 DA,this thing goes damn good,its 1 of 7 roadbikes I usually ride,dont have to worry about chipping the paint,I replaced the front fork with a full carbon.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

It's fine if you're just going to putz around on it. I had the very last generation S-Works M2 and M4 bike. They rode like dump trucks...just beat the living crap out of me. Completely unbalanced as well. The rear end(s) were super stiff, and the forks just weren't. Made for a very interesting road feel.


----------



## bykman (Oct 20, 2006)

I have this frame also, bought it as a frame only. Ugly gun metal blue w/ purple lettering, new for 85.00. I have a 90's Kestrel fork, and a D/A, Ultegra mix on it. Awesome crit or TT bike. I've done 2 sub 5 hr. century's on it in the past. It's been put to pasture on my trainer, but I still love the thing.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Edit: Wrong thread - too early, not enough coffee...


----------

